# Bay tb mare



## cohemeva (2 September 2015)

My tb ex racer mare 15.3hh has gone missing from ripley surrey she was last seen on 31.8.15 at around 6.30pm in her field with other horses. At around 10am when i went up she was missing i have looked around all local areas and field but nothing. She has been reported to police but please if you know anything please contact claire


----------



## K4STR (11 September 2015)

Hello, 

Have you got any pictures? I will keep my eyes peeled for you.

So sorry to hear this!


----------



## cally6008 (11 September 2015)

I believe she was found but is no longer with us


----------



## K4STR (11 September 2015)

So sorry to hear that


----------

